# Can you hook up an OTA with the HR44?



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

We just got the HR44. I don't see anything for an OTA. Is it possible to use on the HR44?
Thanks!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

You need the AM21 ota tuner module. It costs around $50.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Just keep in mind the AM21 has only 2 tuners for OTA. So although any Genie can record 5 shows at once, if you record/watch OTA, you max out at 2 at a time. 

Also can be 2 OTA and 3 SAT at once.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, what they said.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Also keep in mind that one of the necessary cables does not come with the AM21. I was lucky I had an extra one I was able to scrounge up. I can't remember what it is called. Perhaps Stuart can describe it better?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Supramom2000 said:


> Also keep in mind that one of the necessary cables does not come with the AM21. I was lucky I had an extra one I was able to scrounge up. I can't remember what it is called. Perhaps Stuart can describe it better?


It's a standard two prong power cord, the same that would be used with any HR2x, H2x, HR34, or D12. On an AM21 with a non-HR44 you just use the power cord for the receiver...for the HR44 you have to supply your own. DirecTV will send you one for free if you don't have one lying around.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JBv said:


> It's a standard two prong power cord, the same that would be used with any HR2x, H2x, HR34, or D12. On an AM21 with a non-HR44 you just use the power cord for the receiver...for the HR44 you have to supply your own. DirecTV will send you one for free if you don't have one lying around.


Well specifically the power cord used by the AM21(N) is the polarized version of the IEC C7 connector, "C7P."










With a matching polarized "C8P" inlet on the AM21 itself. So make sure its this particular AC line such as here;
http://www.infinitecables.com/pop/pw-114.htm
or it will not fit.

Which interestingly enough is no longer part of the official IEC 60320 standard according to the WiKi.

Also for safety make sure to place the supplied black insulating cap over the end of the AM21N's unused AC power pigtail as its open contact ends though recessed inside the body of the plug are nevertheless charged with 110 to 120 volts.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Also for safety make sure to place the supplied black insulating cap over the end of the AM21N's unused AC power pigtail as its open contact ends though recessed inside the body of the plug are nevertheless charged with 110 to 120 volts.


Now there's something DirecTV's liability lawyers missed.


----------



## Gasser76 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello. I am brand new to DirecTV (satellite TV in general!) and have only one issue with it...hoping the AM21 is the solution! I get all of my OTA channels through the satellite except one. Our local station has a channel that broadcasts live doppler radar 24 hours a day. We us this station often when storms are approaching. 

I was reading the setup instructions for the AM21 and I'm a little concerned with whether or not it will receive this channel....since the setup of channels is automatic by zip code there doesn't seem to be a way to add channels manually. With this not being a normal/network channel I'm worried it won't be on the list. Is there a way to add channels manually or is there a way to verify what local channels DirecTV includes for my zip code?

Also wanted to confirm that the channel will be available on all TV's connected to my HR44.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello. I am brand new to DirecTV (satellite TV in general!) and have only one issue with it...hoping the AM21 is the solution! I get all of my OTA channels through the satellite except one. Our local station has a channel that broadcasts live doppler radar 24 hours a day. We us this station often when storms are approaching. If I get the AM21 can I just set it up for that one channel and leave the rest of the local channels as is through the satellite? I just have a small set-top antenna that is fine for pulling in this one station but not great for the others. 

Also wanted to confirm that the channel will be available on all TV's connected to my HR44.

Thanks for the help!!


The AM21 channels are for the unit it is connected to only. If you record a ota channel it can be viewed by all units on the whole home system. If you want live ota you will need a AM21 in each room. You select the ota channels you want in the guide after scanning. Ota channels can be handy in heavy rain events, they are not as subject to rain fade. I get 11-2 in North Georgia out of Atlanta, it has 24-7 weather and radar.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

also note that if you have Genie/client set up, one AM21 will feed these receivers but a maximum of 2 OTA channels can be watch at the same time


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> also note that if you have Genie/client set up, one AM21 will feed these receivers but a maximum of 2 OTA channels can be watch at the same time


Ah, I did not realize that. I guess that is another positive for genie and mini-genie vs other types of clients such as a HD receiver or DVR.

Thanks peds48

I had all but decided to stick with my H24 in the bedroom and not get a mini-genie replacement, I could live without the live buffer advantage with this infrequently used receiver but the pros keep stacking up in favor of the mini-genie paired with the genie compared to a H24 paired with the genie on whole home.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Also they have removed scanning for OTA in the genies. You will only get the channels that are in the guide now with the latest software update.


----------



## Gasser76 (Jul 27, 2013)

peds48 said:


> also note that if you have Genie/client set up, one AM21 will feed these receivers but a maximum of 2 OTA channels can be watch at the same time


Just so I'm clear then...I can watch the OTA channels on any TV with a Genie client with a maximum of 2 channels at a time. I am still nervous that the channel I want won't be in the guide though since its just radar. I thought it would be OK when I read that the Genies would scan for channels but it sounds like that's not the case anymore.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It really depends on the market, we do get the Milwaukee and Chicago sub channels that do weather. If you post your location/market someone nearby may be able to answer your question.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just so I'm clear then...I can watch the OTA channels on any TV with a Genie client with a maximum of 2 channels at a time......
Yes. and the two OTA tuners will not add to the 5 of the Genie. so it will be always be five regardless where they are coming from


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

ticmxman said:


> Ah, I did not realize that. I guess that is another positive for genie and mini-genie vs other types of clients such as a HD receiver or DVR.
> 
> Thanks peds48
> 
> I had all but decided to stick with my H24 in the bedroom and not get a mini-genie replacement, I could live without the live buffer advantage with this infrequently used receiver but the pros keep stacking up in favor of the mini-genie paired with the genie compared to a H24 paired with the genie on whole home.


I'm still a little confused about the ability to access live buffers from a genie client. Say I watched Channel A and Channel B on the client (swapping tuners in Doubleplay) before going to bed at night, the next morning would I be able to access the live buffers for ch A and/or ch B from the client. If so, could the power saving feature affect that? I imagine that if the HR44 had scheduled recordings or many DirectTV PPVs to do overnight it might have an affect. I ask because I like to wake up to a specific channel and backup my live buffer 15 mins, so I can skip commercials. I can currently do that on my HR24 without having to record or play anything.

Why do I ask? I had an HR44 installed in the living room this past week, and a C41 in the basement. An HR24 is now in my bedroom, but I'm considering swapping the latter 2 devices for a quieter bedroom.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Do not expect to always have a buffer coming out of stand by on a genie or a genie mini client. Neither always has a genie. There is zero way around that. I'd suggest you record something if you want to watch it in the morning coming out of standby.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Channel B (buffer) would get dropped after two hours of inactivity. Channel A, (buffer) would get drop once you turn the Genie off.


----------



## Gasser76 (Jul 27, 2013)

Scott Kocourek said:


> It really depends on the market, we do get the Milwaukee and Chicago sub channels that do weather. If you post your location/market someone nearby may be able to answer your question.


I am in Decatur, IL. WAND is the station that runs the radar channel. I believe it's 17-2.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

itzme said:


> I ask because I like to wake up to a specific channel and backup my live buffer 15 mins, so I can skip commercials. I can currently do that on my HR24 without having to record or play anything.


Set a recording for your desired channel and time, a series link with a maximum keep of one program. Buffers are nice, but you just can't count on them in too many situations.

Enjoy!


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a am21 hooked up to my genie rec,when i shut down the unit it will not power down the am21 unit,any ideas


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

morgan79 said:


> i have a am21 hooked up to my genie rec,when i shut down the unit it will not power down the am21 unit,any ideas


You didn't mention which Genie you have.

The HR34 does not power down the AM21, the HR44 does. 
If you have a 34, the recommended solution is black tape over the blue led on the AM21.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Gasser76 said:


> I am in Decatur, IL. WAND is the station that runs the radar channel. I believe it's 17-2.


17.2 is in DirecTV's database


----------



## Gasser76 (Jul 27, 2013)

KyL416 said:


> 17.2 is in DirecTV's database


Great! Thanks for looking that up for me. Now I've got all the pieces to the puzzle...can watch OTA on Genie clients and the channel I need is in the database. I'll go ahead and get one ordered! Thank you everyone for your help!!!!


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Great! Thanks for looking that up for me. Now I've got all the pieces to the puzzle...can watch OTA on Genie clients and the channel I need is in the database. I'll go ahead and get one ordered! Thank you everyone for your help!!!!


I'm in your market and I have a genie with the old software. Haven't received new software yet. 
Channels not in the guide are: 20-2, 43-1, 43-2, 43-3, 55-2 these channels show regular schedule.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Christopher Gould said:


> I'm in your market and I have a genie with the old software. Haven't received new software yet.
> Channels not in the guide are: *20-2, 43-1, 43-2, 43-3, 55-2 these channels show regular schedule*.


Enjoy them while they last ...

Next update ... "poof," all gone.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

NR4P said:


> You didn't mention which Genie you have.
> 
> The HR34 does not power down the AM21, the HR44 does.
> If you have a 34, the recommended solution is black tape over the blue led on the AM21.


wonder if this could be fixed by software update on the 34's


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy them while they last ...

Next update ... "poof," all gone.
"poof" that was funny


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Installer just left . Replaced MY HR34 with a HR44/500.
I asked about my AM21 and said he thought it would not work.
Plugged the power in and hooked up the USB cable.
Rebooted and I only got Sat set-up no off air.
Is there something I am dong wrong?
Thanks.

tex


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

First off, I'd wait for the Guide and extras to be fully loaded- up to 48 hours. Depower the AM21 till then, then go again.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> Installer just left . Replaced MY HR34 with a HR44/500.
> I asked about my AM21 and said he thought it would not work.
> Plugged the power in and hooked up the USB cable.
> Rebooted and I only got Sat set-up no off air.
> ...


I've hooked an AM21 up several times to my HR44-700. It should recognize the AM21 immediately. As you know from the 34, once you've entered your zip and it's identified your market, only then will it pull the appropriate OTA GUIDE data.

You have the AM21 power connected directly, correct? It doesn't "daisy chain", like with the 34. If it's connected directly, I'd double-check the USB connection and reboot the HR44 again.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> I've hooked an AM21 up several times to my HR44-700. It should recognize the AM21 immediately. As you know from the 34, once you've entered your zip and it's identified your market, only then will it pull the appropriate OTA GUIDE data.
> 
> You have the AM21 power connected directly, correct? It doesn't "daisy chain", like with the 34. If it's connected directly, I'd double-check the USB connection and reboot the HR44 again.


By daisy chain you mean the power right?

It did not ask me for my zip code anywhere!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> By daisy chain you mean the power right?
> 
> It did not ask me for my zip code anywhere!


Correct. Unlike the HR34/AM21, where a single connection powers both units, the AM21 and HR44 each have to be separately connected to A/C.

You won't be asked for a zip code until you go to "Settings", "Sat and Antenna", "Antenna Setup" and then "Initial Setup".


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

There is no Antenna setup.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> There is no Antenna setup.


Got me, then. If the AM21 is powered-on and the USB cable is connected from it to the HR44, that option should appear. Perhaps you need to give DirecTV a call. :shrug:


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Not sure it would matter at this point but do you have the ota antenna connected?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

There is no Antenna setup.


Is the blue light on front of AM21 turned on? And the usb cable securely connected at both ends?


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Is the blue light on front of AM21 turned on? And the usb cable securely connected at both ends?


Yep and Yep.
Tried different USB cable.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep and Yep.
Tried different USB cable.


If after a reboot of both pieces of hardware you still dont have antenna setup something is wrong with one of them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No one thinks that with only a few hours gone by from initial install that waiting for the '44 to be fully loaded might make a diff??


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I had an hr44-700 installed last week and my am21 worked with it while the tech was still here. I did have fewer OTA channels than I did with my previous hr24. While I was a little disappointed in that, I was impressed that I could access the OTA channels from my c41s guide. The hr44 is running 0x725 fw.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> No one thinks that with only a few hours gone by from initial install that waiting for the '44 to be fully loaded might make a diff??


No. The AM21 should be immediately recognized. As far as GUIDE data is concerned, OTA channel info isn't added to the GUIDE until _after _the primary (and secondary) OTA markets are determined. That happens as part of OTA set-up.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

No one thinks that with only a few hours gone by from initial install that waiting for the '44 to be fully loaded might make a diff??


I suppose it could, maybe something changed in the latest software update that effected more than just the AM21's scanning for channels. It can't hurt to try again later.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> I suppose it could, maybe something changed in the latest software update that effected more than just the AM21's scanning for channels. It can't hurt to try again later.


See *itzme's* post above. He just installed his AM21 last week running the same 0x725 that's available today.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

FWIW, The am21 did not get any channels from my secondary market. Both my primary and secondary market zip codes appear in System Info, under "antenna"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> FWIW, The am21 did not get any channels from my secondary market. *Both my primary and secondary market zip codes appear in System Info, under "antenna"*


But just to be clear, they didn't appear automatically. You (or the installer) had to enter those zip codes into "Initial Setup", under "Settings", "Sat and Antenna", "Antenna Setup", correct?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Correct. The setup prompted for both. The setup gave me all my primary channels that had been listed in the HR24, that this HR44 replaced.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I may need to go this route to get my local CW channel. I live in Waci and get the National DC feed but only in HD. When you do the set up can you pick and choose what OTA stations to add to guide? I have no problem getting my local big 4 in HD with satellite. I know you can only record 2 things at once off the AM21 (I have the genie HR44) just don't want there to be an issue when recording multiple shows at once from the big 4.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think you can pick and choose. But just because they are in the guide doesn't mean you have to use them. I don't use any of my network locals from OTA. But their sub-channels have great programming!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

mpie314 said:


> I think I may need to go this route to get my local CW channel. I live in Waci and get the National DC feed but only in HD. When you do the set up can you pick and choose what OTA stations to add to guide? I have no problem getting my local big 4 in HD with satellite. I know you can only record 2 things at once off the AM21 (I have the genie HR44) just don't want there to be an issue when recording multiple shows at once from the big 4.


There are two ways to control which AM21 OTA channels appear in the guide:

1. Create a custom guide list and select only those OTA channels (and, of course, any others) that you wish to appear in said list (this is the method I use):









2. After completing your initial AM21 setup, under Edit Off-Air Channels, select only those OTA channels that you wish to globally appear in any guide list:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good advice! I don't remember being able to do option 2, but mine has been set up for so long...


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! ANy suggestions on a quality indoor antenna? I've seen on amazon they have the AM21 paired up with the Mohu Leaf 30. That one seems like it is quality and gotten good reviews.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I got mine through solid signal. One of the flat pancake ones.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

They still make the Silver Sensor? Have had mine for several years now and it pulls in stations for which Antenna Web tells me I need a roof-mounted antenna. Just sits on my first-floor window sill. Unfortunately, the database on the AM21 doesn't pick up all the local sub channels I have available. :mad2:


----------



## IndyBov (Jun 17, 2015)

KyL416 said:


> 17.2 is in DirecTV's database


KyL416, could you perhaps lookup the local channels for me? I just had DIRECTV installed yesterday. We have the Genie HR44-500

and two of the Genie mini C41-100.

The OTA channels I am interested in are 13.3 and 59.2 in the Indianapolis market. My zip code is 46112 and the county is Hendricks.

Thanks much as my wife if somewhat upset she can't see/record her MeTv of AntennaTV

Bob


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

IndyBov said:


> KyL416, could you perhaps lookup the local channels for me? I just had DIRECTV installed yesterday. We have the Genie HR44-500
> 
> and two of the Genie mini C41-100.
> 
> ...


Here's what you can try with your AM21 to get the channels you are looking for. First off 13.3 METV is in the database for Indy and by running your home zip code you should get that channel. Run your home zip code as your primary and run Jacksonville FL (32201) as your secondary zip. Jax has a 59.2 and 59.3 in the database and your AM21 will pick them 2 channels up because of this. You will have the wrong guide (Jax guide) on those channels but you will be able to view them. No way to match zip codes to get the correct guides on those 2 channels. Then to get 6.3 and 6.4 channels run Philadelphia PA (19101) as your primary and Sacramento CA (94203) as your secondary zip. 6.3 will have the correct LAFF guide as both Indy and Philly carry LAFF on 6.3. 6.4 which is ESCAPE in Indy, will have the Sacramento guide on that channel, which will be incorrect. But again, no way to match to get the correct guide. So by running 4 zips you can get 6.3,6.4,59.2, and 59.3 although 3 of the 4 will have the wrong guide. This is the best you can do, with the way D* database of channels works.


----------



## IndyBov (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you very much coconut13. I appreciate the information. My AM21 is on the way.

Bob


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

IndyBov said:


> Thank you very much coconut13. I appreciate the information. My AM21 is on the way.
> 
> Bob


One thing to remember about the AM21. Your antenna has to pick up a strong enough signal in order for it to log a channel in. If the signal is sporadic or to weak, you will not have the channel even if it's in the database for Indy. So when you get your AM21, run your home zip as primary and Jax as secondary the first time and then run Phil. as primary and Sac. as secondary. The order matters, as once a channel is established another channel with the same number will not override it. This will give you all the channels described if your antenna signal picks them up. Another note, you might have some duplicate and unwanted channels by running additional zip codes. You just have to weed them out with your favorites list.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've studied the Indy database a little more and found you can also get 23.2 BOUNCE with the correct guide by matching to Buffalo NY (14201). Both Indy and Buff, carry Bounce on 23.2 and 23.2 is not in the database for Indy, but it is for Buff. So here is the updated way to go about it. Run 46112 and 32201 the first run. Run 19101 and 14201 the second run. Then the third time run 46112 and 94203. This should give you 6.3,6.4,23.2,59.2, and 59.3 in Indy, with 6.3 and 23.2 having correct guides. If you run the setup 3 times in this order with those zip codes, you will add those channels not in the database for Indy.


----------



## IndyBov (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks to all. I got the AM21 and hooked it up using the zipped advise you all provided.

We are now getting the OTA channels we wanted.

Thanks again.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

IndyBov said:


> Thanks to all. I got the AM21 and hooked it up using the zipped advise you all provided.
> 
> We are now getting the OTA channels we wanted.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm glad it worked for you. For curiosity's sake. Did you get the channels 6.3,6.4,23.2,59.2 and 59.3 not in D* database for Indy? Did you get a lot of duplicate and unwanted channels by running additional zip codes? It's always interesting to know what happens in other area's with the AM21, by running additional zip codes.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Just got the AM21 working with my Genie HR44. Just needed this cord from Amazon. Works great!!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T6N5NE0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

drumdude said:


> Thanks for the info. Just got the AM21 working with my Genie HR44. Just needed this cord from Amazon. Works great!!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T6N5NE0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Glad to hear it worked out for you. ...

Though I have to admit, unless you are referring just to the cord itself, there aren't too many comments these days that the AM21 "works great." 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I have an AM21 working with my HR44 and it works on some channels. I have found that the tuners in my TVs are much better than the tuner in the AM21. I am in what is probably a fringe area, over 100 miles from the transmitters with mountains in between.


----------

